
ImportPython - mangoorange
http://importpython.com/newsletter/
======
brudgers
Looking at the sample newsletter, there seems to be more content than can
easily be digested in one sitting, and it is hard to distinguish what is good
from what is really really good.

------
mangoorange
Weekly Python Newsletter. One that's not just a summary of reddit python sub
group.

